# BUDAPEST | MOL Campus | 144m | 28 fl | T/O



## pt82 (Jun 19, 2006)

> *MOL announces plans to build new headquarters*
> 
> 
> The new building will be called MOL Campus and will serve as the headquarters of MOL Group from 2021
> ...


source


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

*Budapest’s Next Tallest Building to Proceed Despite Skyscraper Ban Announcement*


> Budapest, Hungary – 16 August 2018
> 
> Hungary’s government has announced a ban on skyscrapers in Budapest to preserve the traditional profile of the capital. However, the ban notably does not apply to the planned office high-rise of national oil and gas company MOL.
> 
> ...


http://www.ctbuh.org/GlobalNews/getArticle.php?id=6317#!


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## COOLancs (Mar 10, 2012)

> *Why ‘Campus’?*
> We call every three-floor unit a campus. Like at the universities, however these are vertical campuses. The three floors within one campus are connected with stairs, and host a winter garden, acting as social catalyst, creating spaces for collaboration, relaxation and inspiration.
> 
> *How high is the building?*
> ...


https://molcampus.hu/en/ask-us


----------



## COOLancs (Mar 10, 2012)

Work has started on the construction site :banana::



COOLancs said:


> http://www.market.hu/hu/gallery-webcam


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I heard about this one on the news. Fantastic!


----------



## Gyurma13 (Jul 25, 2013)

*City from the top*

skyview by György Rácz, on Flickr
Skyviewair.com (120m drone)


----------



## COOLancs (Mar 10, 2012)

Work in progress:



COOLancs said:


> https://magyarepitok.hu/aktualis/2018/09/egyszerre-irodanegyed-lakoovezet-es-kozpark-szeretheto-varosreszkent-epul-fel-a-budapart-


----------



## COOLancs (Mar 10, 2012)

Groundbreaking Ceremony


----------



## COOLancs (Mar 10, 2012)

Update:




























http://www.market.hu/hu/gallery-webcam


----------



## COOLancs (Mar 10, 2012)

Update:



COOLancs said:


> http://www.market.hu/hu/gallery-webcam


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Under construction now

*March 17, 2021:*








View from the Gellért hill in Budapest by Károly Háda on 500px.com


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

120 or 143 m?


----------



## Gyurma13 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Gyurma13 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous, it should be taller


----------



## Gyurma13 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Gyurma13 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Gyurma13 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Gyurma13 (Jul 25, 2013)

Száznegyvenhárom méter, amely megváltoztatja Budapestet


A Dél-Budán épülő Mol-torony 2022-re tervezett elkészültéhez számos technikai bravúrra és irdatlan mennyiségű betonra van szükség. A közvéleményt és a szakmát megosztja a beruházás, és nem tudni, lezárja-e vagy éppen újranyitja a budapesti magasházakról szóló évtizedes vitát. Bejártuk...




telex.hu


----------



## fishfanger (Apr 21, 2005)

three days ago


----------



## Windblower (Apr 11, 2010)

The exact height of the MOL-Campus tower is *144.86 meters.*


----------



## Gyurma13 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------

